
Python predicted to overtake C and Java in next 4 years - ricleal
https://www.zdnet.com/article/programming-languages-python-predicted-to-overtake-c-and-java-in-next-4-years/
======
gigatexal
CS departments should still teach C because being able to do memory management
well also makes appreciating garbage collected languages.

~~~
ThirdFoundation
My CS degree was largely taught in C and C++. I couldn't agree more.

Moving to Python was incredibly simple from C++. I can't imagine that the
reverse would be equally true.

~~~
gigatexal
And... there could be a case where you will need to write in a lower level
language for something maybe for performance or because you’re doing something
on a controller or a firmware or a driver etc. In any case it’s good to be
able to move between languages

~~~
hjk05
True, or you might end up working on some major popular project written in C,
like python.

